# Παρουσιαστείτε! > Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε >  Καλώς σας βρήκα

## mgerom

Ηθελα κι' εγώ να απευθύνω έναν χαιρετισμό απο εδώ σε όλα τα γνωστά παιδιά
αλλά και στους νέους φίλους. Καλή επιτυχία στην προσπάθεια και ένα Ευχαριστώ
για την φιλοξενία.Κάνω μια προσπάθεια εκτροφής καναρινιών χρώματος.
Εχω κάποια ,κόκκινα λιποχρωμικά,κίτρινα μωσαϊκού,καφέ οπαλ κίτρινα μωσαϊκού,
λευκά κυρίαρχα και ένα ζευγαράκι καρδερίνες Major.

----------


## anatoly

Καλως ηρθες κ.Μακη!

----------


## vag990

Τα σέβη μου και την καλημέρα μου κε Μάκη.

----------


## mpikis

Καλημέρα κ. Μακη!!!ΚΑλως ηρθατε!Τα περισσοτερα που ειπατε οτι εχετε δε τα ξερω αλλα θα τη βρουμε την ακρη!!!χαχα!!!

----------


## jk21

κ. Μακη καλως ηλθατε.η συμμετοχη σας μας τιμα ολους  και εμενα προσωπικα .δεν ξερω αν το εχετε ηδη δει ...τους λογους του εκφραζω εδω http://www.papagaloi.net/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=243
καλη συνεχεια  ::

----------


## vagelis76

Καλώς ήρθατε κ.Μάκη !!!
Καλή υπομονή και γερά νεύρα με εμάς τους αρχάριους που θα σας ζαλήσουμε με τις απορίες μας  ::   ::   ::

----------


## abscanary

Καλώς όρισες φίλε Μάκη, είναι χαρά μας που είσαι εδώ. Οι συμβουλές σου είναι πολύτιμες για όλους!  :winky:

----------


## fragos

καλως ηρθατε κ.Μακη!!!

----------


## Φανή

Καλώς ήρθες. Να ξαναμαζευτούν κι εδώ οι καναρινάδες...

----------


## fotis_k

Καλως ηρθατε κυριε Μακη.Ευχαριστουμε πολυ για την εγγραφη σας!

Οι καρδερινες major ποιες ειναι?Υπαρχει καποια φωτογραφια?

----------


## Niva2gr

Καλωσήρθατε κύριε Μάκη!

----------


## mgerom

Για τον Φώτη.   :Happy:  
-Τα Major έχουν καταγωγή απο την Ρωσία.
Εχουν ιδιαίτερα μεγάλο μέγεθος και πολύ καθαρά χρώματα.
Απο φωνή όμως είναι αρκετά πίσω απο τις δικές μας καρδερίνες.

----------


## fotis_k

Ειναι πραγματικα πολυ ομορφες.

Ευχαριστω..

----------


## vas

καλως ήρθεεες

----------


## kbibikos

Η συμβολη και οι συμβουλές ενός ΕΜΠΕΙΡΟΥ εκτροφέα σαν εσένα φίλε Μάκη πάντα είναι ότι καλύτερο για εμένα και σίγουρα και για καποια άλλα παιδιά που τώρα ξεκινάμε, σε οποιοδήποτε forum. Καλή συνέχεια και σου εύχομαι τα καλύτερα. 
ΥΓ.Τον καφε πότε θα τον πιούμε?  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## dikatgreece

Καλησπέρα κ. Μάκη. Καλώς  ήρθατε και καλώς σας βρήκα

----------


## xXx

Καλώς όρισες Μάκη καλή διαμονή

----------

